# Märklin SNCF 241A Mountain locomotive



## fredlub (Feb 7, 2010)

Märklin has made a very detailed SNCF 241A 4-8-2 locomotive in gauge 1 (DCC electric). Most Märklin gauge 1 is based on German or Swiss prototype, so this is a first. It arrived this week and I had a run this afternoon with a J&M Models Orient Express:

















Regards
Fred


----------



## ferroequinologist (May 8, 2016)

Thanks for the video Fred.
Magnificent engine the 241A and visually Marklin have done a fantastic job even though I am not convinced that the whistle sound is right, but I am not a fan of sound on electric loco's anyway.
Looks fantastic with those coaches and you can imagine it leaving la Gare Est with the Orient Express. A great addition to your extensive collection and sure to be a sought after collector's model in the future.

Pity Aster didn't do the 241A and did the 241P in live steam as I prefer the look of Est region 241A , but I can't afford the Aster 241P anyway so that's out of the question. I run only live steam with no track power so for me it would an expensive shelf queen but beautiful.
I assume this is a limited edition model from Marklin and are they still available or all sold out ?
Russell


----------



## fredlub (Feb 7, 2010)

ferroequinologist said:


> Thanks for the video Fred.
> 
> I assume this is a limited edition model from Marklin and are they still available or all sold out ?
> Russell


Hello Russell,
The complete production was pre-ordered, so Märklin is out of stock. Some hobby shops might still have one.
I read on a French forum that Märklin might make a EST or ETAT version, but I do not know when.
Regards
Fred


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

I would doubt that Fred as the model, which is priced like a high end model (compared to similiar DB prototype locos of comparable size) yet is designed to run on very limited radius with roller wheels and flanges, cannot compare with say what Lemaco or KM1 could produce., yet is neartly as expensive. And as I wrote to the people in Göppingen the average wage in France being les than half of what it is in Germany or Switzerland, it couldn't sell in France at that price. So if they do a rerun in Est or SNCF version at that price, it just wont sell. The real one is preserved in Switzerland and in my opinion that is the market they aimed at. Most unfortunatly as the real engine is a beautiful French prototype although not very successful. They never were fitted with stokers and were considered as firemen killers. And were limited in speed because of poor frame equalisation design. They were heavy sluggers great for wartime and post war heavy trains of the SNCF.


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Apparently Märklin is coming out this year with the slightly later ETAT version of these mountains in green and with the later front end, in my subjective opinion a much more sucesful esthetics than the original est version which seems a bit old fasshion to my eyes. This one features ACFI feedwater heaters and larger wind deflectors, which at least to my eyes make the locomotive look much more modern. Same price alas. They also did a reproduction of the one and only engine used on the German railways during the war that ended up on the teritory controled by the Russians (East Germany) and was incorporated into the DR with all the modifications that it got (German cabs etc). Which is incredible amount of work for an engine which only existed as a unique prortotype. but German...


----------



## VilledeGrace (Nov 10, 2021)

SO BEAUTIFUL! Thanks for sharing. I would love to have this on my SNCF layout...had to settle for an Armistice P8, but it works.


----------



## fredlub (Feb 7, 2010)

Märklin is issuing another version shortly; SNCF 241A58 in green.
Märklin SNCF 241A58
Regards
Fred


----------



## John 842 (Oct 1, 2015)

Does anybody know what would be involved in converting this model to battery power.

With improvements in battery technology and the rising poularity of non-track power, I wonder why more manufacturers don't seem to want to offer a battery powered option on their locos?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So there are several R/C systems that will directly drive the DCC decoder, i.e. battery power, R/C system, and no modifications to the electronics except rerouting the dcc decoder inputs from the track pickups to their receiver board.

AirWire, comes to mind, 900 MHz. Also Cres Revolution makes a system that does this, and there are others.

Greg


----------



## TSClampett (Dec 3, 2021)

fredlub said:


> Märklin has made a very detailed SNCF 241A 4-8-2 locomotive in gauge 1 (DCC electric). Most Märklin gauge 1 is based on German or Swiss prototype, so this is a first. It arrived this week and I had a run this afternoon with a J&M Models Orient Express:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,
I think I've seen your channel on YouTube. I love that model, I've got an O gauge MTH one.
Your videos are great, so many cool things I've never seen before!
I'm planning on getting an Aster steam engine for my nephews, soon, & hoping to find a space where I might ask advice, on occasion. (I've never run a live steam).
Thanks for the video!
-- Ty


----------



## fredlub (Feb 7, 2010)

John 842 said:


> I wonder why more manufacturers don't seem to want to offer a battery powered option on their locos?


Märklin and other German Gauge 1 manufacturers like Kiss and KM1 do not supply battery power since their trains are normally run on indoor layouts (or kept in glass cases or boxes). I am one of the few that run these outside in the garden and I am considered a bit of a nut by doing that.




Regards
Fred


----------



## fredlub (Feb 7, 2010)

TSClampett said:


> Hi,
> I think I've seen your channel on YouTube. I love that model, I've got an O gauge MTH one.
> Your videos are great, so many cool things I've never seen before!
> I'm planning on getting an Aster steam engine for my nephews, soon, & hoping to find a space where I might ask advice, on occasion. (I've never run a live steam).
> ...


Thanks,
This forum is a good place to ask advice about live steam.
Regards
Fred


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Actually I also run electrics in the garden so you are'nt alone Fred. The idea producing battery equiped locomotives in the plug and play mode is an idea to be considered seriously by the manufactureres. I would much prefer one to one equiped with digital "corny" sound and think that the extra price would be better spent on such an option rather than digitalisation. This really boils down to the fact that if only manufacturers offered their models in either digitalised or analog version, it would save us a good deal of money ( I might even buy the Märklin 241 A then) which is not productive. The advantage I see in battery powered locos is that they are compatible with live steam while track powered locos do not. My problem is that I have too many track powered locos to equip with batteries and radio control. So analogue with track power, bonded rails, feeders etc is my way to go. It works very well even in the deep of winter here, but alas without live steam.
Happy new year! Simon


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

More to the point I believe, is running an expensive loco outdoors, many of the high end electrics are kept on shelves or in the box.

good on you running it and enjoying those nicely detailed locos, with all the extras of great smoke, sound, and things like animation.

I also agree that when you get a number of locos, battery power is way too expensive. I still have 40 decoders to install, and thinking of doubling the electronics cost to go battery would make for fewer locos in the collection. 

More and more locos are being made with a socket that could make DCC/Sound optional, but the DCC decoders are so cheap now as part of the loco cost it's not an option that is often offered. I suspect this is more to do with selling the loco and decoder combination for more profit as opposed to selling the loco DC only.

You see this in HO also, the largest market.

Greg


----------

